# shut down



## keerst (Aug 1, 2012)

everytime i shut my [email protected] andrios go phone down, it pops up with a green screen with two booxes red and blue ??? WATS WRONG


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Does "andrios" mean Android? 

What's the problem? Your phone doesn't turn off? It doesn't turn on? You don't understand what things on the screen mean?


----------

